# Mahindra 4550 stuck in gear



## Joseph Short (Oct 29, 2018)

Where should I start ? I was changing from 1st to reverse and the shifter won’t move ! What do I need to remove to get a better look to find the problem


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I believe your model has two levers on top of the transmission. If so, the top cover will need to be pulled and the problem with the shift rails corrected. You will need the repair manual if this is a first time effort for you.


----------



## Hamiltonville Farm (Jan 14, 2019)

Did u get it fixed?


----------



## Crazy Uncle Duke (Jan 12, 2020)

Hamiltonville Farm said:


> Did u get it fixed?


Hi Hank,
My 4550 got stuck in reverse today while using my tree puller.
I had to drive in reverse from the farthest spot in my 80 acres back to the barn.
Not a happy farmer to say the least.
According to this forum it appears it's a common problem with Mahindras.
I'll be calling the dealer on Monday morning and hopefully it's a simple fix since it only has 180 hours.
I sure hope this doesn.t happen to you with your 4540.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Crazy Uncle Duke said:


> Hi Hank,
> My 4550 got stuck in reverse today while using my tree puller.
> I had to drive in reverse from the farthest spot in my 80 acres back to the barn.
> Not a happy farmer to say the least.
> ...


Welcome Duke, Keep us posted to what may have happened. I'm sure there are a few lads that may want to know.


----------



## Crazy Uncle Duke (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello Mr. Pogobill,
My 4550 went back to the dealer on January 14th and after a few days I called them to hear about their findings.
Sadly I was told it would be at least another week until they could get to it.
Being the impatient old man that I am I drove to the dealer and looked at the tractor I should have bought in the first place...A Mahindra 5555 4wd with a mechanical F/N/R shuttle like my 1996 Kubota M4700 has.
I must say I loved almost everything about the 4550 4wd except for the insanely sloppy shift gate that my son and I constantly cussed while playing "find a gear".
Add to the fact that it got stuck in reverse with only 80 hours on it and I didn't want any part of it in my life
All said, I took a big hit in my bank account to trade up but I'm extremely pleased with the 5555 vs the 4550. 
Since I'm friends with the folks at the dealership I'll keep you posted on their findings when they get to it. 
Now all I wish for is to hear from Joseph Short who started this thread with his findings.
All the best,
Duke


----------



## Crazy Uncle Duke (Jan 12, 2020)

Joseph Short said:


> Where should I start ? I was changing from 1st to reverse and the shifter won’t move ! What do I need to remove to get a better look to find the problem


It's been a while since you posted this thread so what have you found out about the stuck in gear
situation?


----------

